# TopFin AlgaeGone



## Lionheart (May 11, 2017)

So, probably a taboo topic, but any reason why not to use something like this product to fight algae? Does it hurt plants as well? Still learning so please no flaming haha


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

In general, products that get rid of algae are only a temporary stop gap measure. Unless the underlying cause is remedied, once the product is stopped, the algae will come back.

Additionally, some algae eliminating products contain copper, flocculents, etc. These can have adverse effects on livestock.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I've got a bottle of Algaequel, but the fish hate it. I use it only if there are no fish in the tank. I'd be very careful about using any similar product with fish or inverts.


----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2017)

THanks for the advice


----------

